# Hi All



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello to everyone.

I'm looking at buying a TT, i will probably put the details in the wanted forum.

Actually i have a little list of cars that i want next but the TT is at the top closely followed by a 330d.

I've been to look at one which had red leather interior but it was no where near what i would call "very good condition" :x

The search goes on....................................


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you find the right TT you will need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

